# Sorry skiiers...



## Stephen (Feb 23, 2004)

But I'm psyched to see 50 degrees predicted for the first time. Heck, I might even get out for some geocaching this weekend. w00t!

-T


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 23, 2004)

How about cheering for 20's up in the mountains for skiing (since I'll be at Killington this weekend learning how to plant my face in the snow), and 50's down in Massachusetts to clear the roads and bike paths so I can start cycling again???
 :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't know if I should be happy that hiking season will be here soon (I don't hike in the snow--not equipped for it) or depressed that skiing season is about over in Connecticut.  Especially if the temps keep up like this.  Yesterday at Southington was abysmal...there was more slush than snow!  Guess it's time to get the hiking gear out!


----------



## teachski (Feb 24, 2004)

How about taking a trip to the south if you don't like to ski and you don't like to hike in snow.  I'm sure you can find some great hikes in the south.  I'm not ready to turn the season over to you!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I have some passes I need to use, so if the snow wants to hold out until next weekend, that'll be fine. 

But after that... bring on the heat!  :lol: 

-T


----------



## teachski (Feb 24, 2004)

If you want the HEAT...go south, like I said before!  I'm not ready for the snow to go.  Boy!  It bugs me when people want the snow to go and the heat to come.  I have 2 seasons, Winter and Allergy, so I want the snow to stay as long as it possibly can.


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2004)

On second thought, the snow better stay up north.  In 2 weeks we'll be on our ski & stay trip for Sugarbush/Mad River Glen--there better be snow up there!
I keep wondering where that really bad winter we were supposed to have ended up... I know it was rather cold in January, but where was the snow?  I think it rained/sleeted more than it snowed all winter!  :angry:  I enjoy hiking, but I'd rather be skiing...
As for the comment about about 2 seasons--winter and allergy--I feel for you.  I have year-round allergies, so there's no escaping them for me (unless you know of somewhere where there are no dust mites or mold spores?).  I just take my allergy meds every day and hope for the best... but it does seem to be a bit less serious in the winter, at least.
In any case, the first day of spring isn't until March 20th.  Can't we just hold out until then?  Please?!


----------



## MARI (Feb 24, 2004)

*Spring is just around the corner*

Bring on the warmth. I am ready to say Bye-Bye to the winter. :beer:


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 26, 2004)

Imagine that,  I'm actually looking forward to Mud Season.    :roll:  :roll:


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Imagine that,  I'm actually looking forward to Mud Season.    :roll:  :roll:



Mud Season is a lot worse when you have a dog!   I want to start hiking again, but at least while there's still snow on the ground, the dog stays relatively clean...


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 27, 2004)

Winter, Spring, Summer, or Fall.
All you have to do is call.
__________________
C'mon let's go hiking!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 1, 2004)

No ... wait ... don't ... stop ... winter, come back! I just learned how to ski and I'm now addicted!!!


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 1, 2004)

Channel 7 weather just reported it will be 64*F in Boston by Friday.....but remember - March comes in like a lamb and goes out like a lion......pencil in a blizzard for 3/31.......


----------



## bigbog (Mar 1, 2004)

*re:........*

Ditto your sentiments ChileMass & Others....
Am just gettin' my AT setup together & want to see just how much pounding these AT bindings will take on the steeps & bumps :wink: 

*Got caught up in seeing NewEngland friends and missed SundayRiver bumpfest weekend... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## skican (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope we get some snow in March.....I have Sunday River the weekend of the 12th and a week at the Loaf the 21st-25th. I have the faith and am doing the snow dance.

Sorry...I really hate mud season!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2004)

I too am hoping for a snowy March, at least in Maine. Heading to the Loaf for Reggae Fest in the middle of April!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re:....Hooray!!!*

Hey skican,
 I didn't miss the bump comp...   
....just did check their website.... 8)


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> No ... wait ... don't ... stop ... winter, come back! I just learned how to ski and I'm now addicted!!!



I feel for you!  I'm going through the exact same thing... Considering there's more grass than snow in the yard now, though, I may just have to accept the fact that winter is just about gone in Connecticut.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 2, 2004)

Snow is melting fast here. Way above 32 degrees by day (even in the high 40's) below freezing at night. The maple sap is flowing so there is plenty of "sugaring going on." Gravel roads are muddy. Snow is turning to mashed potatoes. 

Yet there is still plenty of winter left. We may get a few new inches of snow in the mtns on Thursday. I've seen blizzards in March and April and snow fall in May. 

I x-c ski, skate, 'shoe, and bareboot hikes in the whites by taking advantage of the winter snow.

Spring is my favorite time of year. I enjoy visiting the 101 largest waterfalls in our state when there are no bugs, no leaves, plenty of views, and lotsa water (and mud!).  

Take advantage of each season. Get outdoors and enjoy them.
________________
I love each season!


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 3, 2004)

Or Ice Storm, Rain For Friday but temps in upper 30's for Day & low 30's for nights in Lincoln & Mt. Washington Valley, perfect for a early morning drive up for me this weekend.

Let's be careful getting to the trailheads or slopes Saturday.

Michael, they make enough snow at Killington to ski thru May so don't worry about them, Mad River Glen on the other hand....


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 4, 2004)

Ya, but Killington's a bit pricy for me, especially since I'm still at the stage of renting equipment. 

I heard this morning that the cold comes back Sunday and there are two precipitation events for next week. One can only hope...


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Michael, they make enough snow at Killington to ski thru May so don't worry about them, Mad River Glen on the other hand....



No kidding... as I stated in the trail report, the snow last Mon/Tues helped a lot, but by Thursday, MRG had a lot of bare spots again.  If they don't get a significant dumping of snow, they'll probably be closed in the next week or so...  What a shame.
So far as I know, Killington is still making snow at night at times, which is why they're still open.  If you sign up for their newsletter, they usually have a lot of good deals announced in them.  Too far for a day-trip for me with the dog and all, but maybe next season we'll stay in the area and try them out.  Any skiing is better than none, after all!


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Ya, but Killington's a bit pricy for me, especially since I'm still at the stage of renting equipment.



Try checking out local ski shops for rental equipment.  We found on our drive up to MRG last week (we took the long scenic route across Route 11 and then up Route 100 by many of the ski areas) that many of the local ski shops rented out equipment for as cheap as $15/day.
Sign up for their email newsletter as well as they advertise a lot of special rates in it.


----------

